

Ask HN: Looking for a certain kind of music recommendation engine. - eavc

If I type a single artist as a favorite, the results list should be comprised of other artists most closely correlated with that one on other favorites lists (this would probably just amount to a genre list).<p>If I type two artists, the list should be comprised of artists most frequently found on lists where both of those artists also appear.<p>My problem is that most methods of searching based on existing preferences seem to just give me recommendations associated with each artist individually or based on genre or musical genome or something.<p>What I'd love is to be able to type some dozens of unrelated artists and be given a list of artists that are most strongly correlated according to artists on other lists of favorites where the most of those occur. Even better if there's some strength or rank order consideration.<p>I may not be articulating this very well. This isn't an area where I've done much reading or have much experience. Thanks for any thoughts in advance.
======
zmonkeyz
Zune does something similar to this. You put in 5 artists that you like and it
tries to organize a 'picks' page with music relating to those artists.
Unfortunately Smart DJ doesnt take multiple artists into the equation when
generating a playlist.

------
corroded
It would be helpful if you also post in what engines you have tried as well.
Last.fm? Grooveshark? Indieshuffle?

